# What do you do with the cedar sleeves?



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I was looking at my smoking table, I have a few of those cedar wrappers that come on some sticks. My question is, what do you guys do with them? Has anyone experimented in wrapping another stick in just to see what happens? I mean I have piles of sticks in the humi, I thought about wrapping it around another and seeing if it gives anything extra vs. the regular sticks. I guess I just don't want to toss them in the stove.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

No reason not to try. If you find a difference in flavor, you have a better palate than me. They do come in handy for lighting your cigars though.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i usually throw them away, though i have a few of them lined on the bottom of my humi.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> No reason not to try. If you find a difference in flavor, you have a better palate than me. They do come in handy for lighting your cigars though.


+1 Make them into cedar strips and light your cigars the old fashioned way. Takes a bit of practice, but it's a cool way to show off what a cigar snob you really are. Practice saying things like "butane imparts a murky flavour to my havanas". It will impress your poker buddies. ..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I compress them & remachine them into new wheel bearings for the wooden wheels still used on our transport devices.:mischief:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

bpegler said:


> a cool way to show off what a cigar snob you really are. Practice saying things like "butane imparts a murky flavour to my havanas". It will impress your poker buddies. ..


ROTFLAMO!!! Awesomely hilarious!


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

I save them in the zip locks I get when I buy cigars. Then my BOTL's who like to light their sticks with them can use them when they come over to herf.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Practice saying things like "butane imparts a murky flavour to my havanas". It will impress your poker buddies. ..


Hahaha! I'm practicing, but its difficult to do while laughing 

p.s. Try triple filtered propane. I find it has a citrus-like sweetness the more pedestrian brands lack


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't buy many cigars with sleeves. I chunk 'em.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I never thought about keeping them but I might now. Some interesting ideas.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been keeping mine, for what reason I dont know.... My wife hates that I'm such a pack rat!!!:evil: I think I will try using them to light my cigars now though, sounds distinguished!!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> ...They do come in handy for lighting your cigars though.


I've tried this a few times - can't keep 'em lit... :twitch:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Use em to light the smokes, or throw them out. Depends on my mood.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

You're supposed to take those off? Maybe that's why my Gran Habano 2002's taste so "cedary"!

:rofl:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I burn incense from time to time in a brass censer on charcoal briquettes, usually Frank & Myrrh, Dark Copal, Benzoin or Dragon's Blood, but I've found that if I dry the strips real good and grind them down in my mortar & pestle, the result makes a nice addition to earthy incenses like the Copal or Myrrh.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I burn incense from time to time in a brass censer on charcoal briquettes, usually Frank & Myrrh, Dark Copal, Benzoin or Dragon's Blood, but I've found that if I dry the strips real good and grind them down in my mortar & pestle, the result makes a nice addition to earthy incenses like the Copal or Myrrh.


I have heard a lot about SC dust being a potent carcinogen, which would lead me to believe burning it as incense is a poor idea. 
I keep the scraps in the humi and then stick a couple sheets with my sticks in a zip top bag while I travel.


----------



## snappyfingers (Mar 14, 2010)

I love coolidors, (easier to maintain humidity) usually just throw them in, or throw them away


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I've tried this a few times - can't keep 'em lit... :twitch:


maybe they gotta dry out a bit first?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I heard a rumor that tobacco smoke is a powerful carcinogen...



GlassEye said:


> I have heard a lot about SC dust being a potent carcinogen, which would lead me to believe burning it as incense is a poor idea.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> You're supposed to take those off? Maybe that's why my Gran Habano 2002's taste so "cedary"!
> 
> :rofl:


Next thing you know, they'll be telling us we're supposed to remove the paper or the cello from a cigar before we light it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I get an aluminium taste occasionally, especially with Tubos. They do have that cedar "Twang" though. Buggers to light as well.:mischief:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wrapped a Nub Camaroon in one and forgot about it for about 5 mos. didn't notice any huge difference. Most generally, they hang out on the window sill for a day, or two, with me thinking I'll use them for something, then they get tossed.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I've used some extra cedar to line the bottom of my Csonka Cigar Survivor travel case. Came from some RyJ Romeo No.3 Tubos that were gifted to me


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the occasional taste lighting with them. But it has be just right out and no wind blowing or forget it!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I get an aluminium taste occasionally, especially with Tubos. They do have that cedar "Twang" though. Buggers to light as well.:mischief:


:mrgreen:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> I get an aluminium taste occasionally, especially with Tubos. They do have that cedar "Twang" though. Buggers to light as well.:mischief:


LOL, that's nothing. Those glass tubos burn the hell out of my lips. Spicy though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GlassEye said:


> I have heard a lot about SC dust being a potent carcinogen, which would lead me to believe burning it as incense is a poor idea.
> I keep the scraps in the humi and then stick a couple sheets with my sticks in a zip top bag while I travel.


There is some truth that in large concentrations that the SC dust can be a carcinogen but you'd have to be in the idustry and be exposed to the dust everyday to be affected. I doubt that lighting up strips from time to time qualifies as being affected.

I use the strips from time to time to light my cigars and I use them in my humidors to keep that fresh aroma of cedar in there. I'm thinkin that the smoke from my cigars kills any of the SC carcinogens,,,or at least that is what I prefer to think. It's nice to think positive.:flypig:


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, your supposed to _remove_ the cello?



iMarc said:


> Next thing you know, they'll be telling us we're supposed to remove the paper or the cello from a cigar before we light it.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

have yet to smoke my sleeved smokes but i think i will try to use them to lite up or maybe make a work of art. if you try to stick em on other sticks please do share the results.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually throw them out before I even put the cigar in my humidor.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I stick it in vertically in the ashtray supported by old ashes and light it on fire!!!


----------



## Garma (Sep 8, 2009)

What?!!

30 responses and nobody else throws em in the snack bowl with the popcorn and cheezits? :ask: opcorn:


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

Once in a while I light my cigars with cedar. Once in a while I like the zest it imparts on the flavor. It takes a little bit of practice.

Otherwise, I just throw the cedar away or give it to someone who uses cedar spills to light up.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I wrap any sticks I plan to age in cedar sleeves then inside a Davidoff Tubo, for 8 months I have 2 Opuses that've been resting one in just cello and another in the Davidoff Tubo and the one in the tubo just oozes in a nice cedar smell and the wrapper is darker.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i use to just toss them, but the last couple i had, i decided to keep, and i will do so for now on, so if i need to use the tupperador again, i will have some ceder t put in it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> I wrap any sticks I plan to age in cedar sleeves then inside a Davidoff Tubo, for 8 months I have 2 Opuses that've been resting one in just cello and another in the Davidoff Tubo and the one in the tubo just oozes in a nice cedar smell and the wrapper is darker.


You want to be careful with that process. Your Opus's will catch Davidoffitis and you'll have to be in a suit to smoke them. :rip:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I toss them in the humi.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

I like to burn holes in them with my jet lighter. While I smoke it's fun to see how many hole I can put in one before it falls apart.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep them in a basket in my bathroom as emergency toilet paper.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Flux said:


> Keep them in a basket in my bathroom as emergency toilet paper.


Ouch!!! Splinters!!


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know why, but I keep them all in a drawer. I have no use for them, but I keep thinking I might use them or need them for something one day, so I can't bring myself to throw them away.


----------



## wood doctor (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been tossing half and reusing half for other cigars.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> You want to be careful with that process. Your Opus's will catch Davidoffitis and you'll have to be in a suit to smoke them. :rip:


Ha oh Lord, I think I might b already having a mild case of it. It seems lk everytime I light an Opus up I'd with cedar sleeves from 'lesser' cigars and scoff at any1 smoking anything that's Rocky Patel next to me.


----------



## Toner (May 20, 2009)

I pile them throughout my tupper-dore, they seem to help the spikes in humidity.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Some are in the bottom of the humidor. Haven't really acquired enough though to have a definitive use for them.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I heard a rumor that tobacco smoke is a powerful carcinogen...


 sorry im late but that was the funnies reply ever!!! Freakin EPIC
thats why i smoke in a gas mask!!!ainkiller:


----------

